# JM Blakley Bench Techniques



## Metalhead1 (Dec 19, 2019)

Need help with your bench technique? Watch this master explain how to setup properly, and all backed by physics.

Lengthy, but very helpful and informative throughout.


----------



## Jin (Dec 19, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Need help with your bench technique? Watch this master explain how to setup properly, and all backed by physics.
> 
> Lengthy, but very helpful and informative throughout.




Can I get some footnotes :32 (19):

Oh, maybe my bench sucks because I don’t care enough..... dammit.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 19, 2019)

Jin said:


> Can I get some footnotes :32 (19):
> 
> Oh, maybe my bench sucks because I don’t care enough..... dammit.



I mean i could, but it wouldn't apply to an aspiring bodybuilder such as yourself:32 (17):

Kidding aside, the way he explains it, and over explains it makes complete sense. 

He explains how to position your lower body. Arch properly. Set the shoulders, and how to keep them tucked throughout the motion.

Also, cutting down on the range of motion. 

I watched it earlier, and applied it this evening, and it truly helped me during my bench session.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 19, 2019)

I'll give it a whirl, thanks


----------



## Trump (Dec 19, 2019)

just like me I don’t care about my squats because they are garbage



Jin said:


> Can I get some footnotes :32 (19):
> 
> Oh, maybe my bench sucks because I don’t care enough..... dammit.


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 19, 2019)

This is for PL, gaining an advantage to lift heavier. He does explain it well I didnt watch the whole video but I can see how this would help a person be able to lift more weight. The arch tho...


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 19, 2019)

I’ll watch it this evening. Feeling good lately, would like to throw a bit more weigh on the bar if possible.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 19, 2019)

Jm was top of the food chain years ago.  Good to see him coming back in.  I disagree with his view on no need to do speed work and only focusing on the strain.  To each their own


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 19, 2019)

tinymk said:


> Jm was top of the food chain years ago.  Good to see him coming back in.  I disagree with his view on no need to do speed work and only focusing on the strain.  To each their own



That was one main thing I didn't quite agree with either. He was a bench specialist, and im assuming his speed didn't need any work. Not quite the case for everyone else. 

Over the last year or so that I've been using bands for speed work, I've witnessed a difference in my speed strength, over my gym partner that never used them. So I'm going to continue what's working for me.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 19, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I’ll watch it this evening. Feeling good lately, would like to throw a bit more weigh on the bar if possible.



The echnique isn't too difficult. it's just getting TIGHT af properly. It's going to take me a few more sessions to keep improving on it like everything else, but with the positioning, I definitely felt the transfer of power a lot better than my technique before


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 20, 2019)

The transgender dude with the manbun was a turnoff.

AOC wasn't much better though.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 20, 2019)

Listened to both jm blakely podcast. Dude is sucha pleasure to listen to just about life


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 10, 2020)

His idea with triceps training when using machines is interesting.  A 10 second eccentric is extreme but it could be a good way for those who have elbow issues to continue to train while correcting the tendonitis or whatever elbow issue their combating.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 23, 2020)

Awesome video


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 24, 2020)

I have a question about this technique. I see this a lot, high arched back, feet tucked in towards the torso.

Is this just for competitive lifting? Why would I want to shorten my range of motion so much by arching so high? 

If I'm just a non-competitive guy trying to improve my bench press should I be doing this?

I feel like I'm gonna roll off the bench with my feet tucked in like that.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I have a question about this technique. I see this a lot, high arched back, feet tucked in towards the torso.
> 
> Is this just for competitive lifting? Why would I want to shorten my range of motion so much by arching so high?
> 
> ...



As for the arch, yes it's mainly for competing lifters. 2-3 points of contact depending on federation, and shortens the ROM. Which is typically what most powerlifters do.

Should everyone do this? No. Bodybuilders use the full range of motion to work the necessary muscles. 

If not the arch, i would suggest to at least squeeze your shoulder blades, and tuck them down while you bench. I've found it's been better by taking some of the stress off my shoulders. 

The feet is the tricky one. Too much and you will lose stability, or implement the habit of bringing your ass off the bench. 

Going out in front it's harder to arch, but keeping the ass down is easier. More leg drive with the feet out in front, as opposed to not much at all with then tucked.

 Best thing to do is just find where you get a nice balance of leg drive, and stability overall.


----------



## Koolio (Sep 28, 2020)

This is something that is never discussed...in order for the foot back/arch technique to work your thighs must be pointing down toward the floor...competition benches are no more than 19 inches high...if you are tall it is impossible to get your thighs to point down on a 19 inch bench...I am 6'2" with long legs and have tried this technique many times over the past 30 years...I also have a flat bench that is 23 inches high...at this height I can drive my thighs toward the ground but good luck finding a meet with a bench this high...


----------

